# Adoption et Protection animale > Recherche/Demande >  Adoption. Q'en pensez-vous?

## lea2020

Bonjour, J'aimerais connaitre votre avis, concernant la proposition d'adoption trouvée sur internet, avec les photos assez floux.
https://www.uncompagnon.fr/detail/85...ns.html#photos.

Au fait, pour les raisons sentimentales c'est ce genre de chats que j'aimerais adopter. 

La personne injoignable par e-mail (ne répond pas aux deux e-mails envoyés), après avoir laissé un message sur son mobile, elle me rappelle, et me dit qu'en réalité c'est pas un don, mais il faut payer 250 . Je dis d'accord, comme j'habite pas loin, je dis que j'aimerais le voir et là la personne se met en colère: si je viens c'est pas pour le voir mais pour partir avec, elle ne veut pas perdre son temps pour les visites. 

Je suppose que c'est un pauvre toutou servis de reproducteur dans un élevage , peut-être clandestin car la même personne se débarrasse aussi d'un autre chat, plus âgé.

Elle ne le stérilise pas avant son départ.

*jeune mâle persan de deux ans  Annonce n°85899 du 21/09/2020*

gratuit
*A donner apparence Persan*
Donne jeune mâle persan golden de deux ans non stérilisé.
Né le 06/04/2018.
Bon tempérament, propre, non peureux et câlin.
Cherche famille douce et accueillante pour prendre soin de lui.

Date de naissance : 06/04/2018

----------


## Ioko

Signalez l annonce au site vu qu il s agit d une annonce mensongère

Pour la stérilisation,ce n est pas obligatoire,la personne n est légalement pas tenu de le faire,on éspère juste que l acquéreur le fera,il peut en effet avoir servi a la repro mais en général ce sont les femelles totalement epuisées dont les c....se débarassent,et 2 ans et demi pour un chat c est tres jeune,un élevage clandestin ne se débarasserait pas d un géniteur de 2 ans sans raisons(stérilité,maladie nécéssitant des soins couteux,problèmes de comportement...).De plus il s agit d un chat type persan et non de race

Peut- etre voir avec le numéro de puce 250268732189342 a quoi cela correspond?

A votre place je n achète pas ce chat,il y a des malheureux qui attendent dans les refuges,n encouragez pas le commerce car s en est un,et cette façon de répondre "vous partez avec" sans meme prendre le temps de voir l animal,bizzarre!

----------


## lea2020

Je ne savais pas  que la stérilisation n'est pas obligatoire? Oui, je sais qu'il y a plein de malheureux qui attendent dans les refuges, je regarde leurs sites depuis hier.

----------


## Ioko

Non l identification seule est obligatoire!

----------


## pascale94140

Attention il y a beaucoup d'annonces de ce type sur différents sites. Ils n'ont pas le droit de "vendre" donc ils indiquent "don" mais vous demandent de rembourser les soi-disants frais de vaccination, stérilisation et identification. 
A éviter, je vous conseille de privilégier les associations ou les SPA. Ce ne sera pas gratuit mais au moins vous serez certaine que vous ferez le bonheur d'un matou malheureux, et que ce n'est pas une arnaque ou une personne qui fait de l'élevage.

----------


## lea2020

Oui, je le sais, c'est ce qui s'est passé ici: dans l'annonce: identifié, gratuit etc, mais en prenant le contact : 250 €.
Au fait, j'ai flaché sur ce chat car j'en ai déjà un du même type  que j'adore type mais qui est déjà âgé,17 ans,  je voulais lui offrir un compagnon. Pour les refuges, j'y suis en train de regarder un peu..

----------


## Ioko

Je me permets de vous demander si votre persan de 17 ans a toujours vécu seul?Si oui a cet age il n appréciera pas forcement la présence d un congénère,il peut penser que vous voulez le remplacer,en fait ce sera quitte ou double,votre chat pourra accepter le nouveau et se remettre a jouer,ou au contraire se sentir éxclu et dépérir
Vous devriez demander a un refuge pres de chez vous,une adoption provisoire "a l éssai" avant de signer le contrat,je sais que la plupart des SPA proposent ça!

----------


## lea2020

Oui, il a toujours eu de la compagnie, pendant longtemps. Une amie a moi avait trouvé un chat (dans la rue LOL), suite aux conseils de son véto, pour tenir de la compagnie à son vieux chat qui  faisait que dormir sur le haut de l'armoire, et "l'ancien" il avait "revit" un peu. C'est juste un petit témoignage  :-)

----------


## girafe

Le numero d'identification est correct. Comme c'est un compte de particulier la personne ne peut effectivement pas le vendre don a mis l'annonce en don. 
Manifestement la discussion n'est pas possible donc peu ou pas d'infos sur l'animal, on est pressé de s'en défaire mais pas a nimporte quel prix, malheuresement il semble être courant de vouloir juste vendre l'animal au premier qui viendra le chercher... il faut espérer que ce bonhomme tombera sur de bonnes personnes... 
C'est vrai que ce type de chat ne se trouve que rarement en adoption, mais en passant par refuge ou association on a a faire a des personnes sérieuses, des informations complètes sur l'animal, un suivi c'est tout de même très important a mon sens

----------


## lea2020

> Pour la stérilisation,ce n est pas obligatoire,la personne n est légalement pas tenu de le faire,on éspère juste que l acquéreur le fera,il peut en effet avoir servi a la repro mais en général ce sont les femelles totalement *epuisées dont les c....se débarassent,et 2 ans et demi pour un chat c est tres jeune,un élevage clandestin ne se débarasserait pas d un géniteur de 2 ans sans raisons(stérilité,maladie nécéssitant des soins couteux,problèmes de comportement...)*.De plus il s agit d un chat type persan et non de race
> 
> Peut- etre voir avec le numéro de puce 250268732189342 a quoi cela correspond?
> 
> A votre place je n achète pas ce chat,il y a des malheureux qui attendent dans les refuges,n encouragez pas le commerce car s en est un,et cette façon de répondre "vous partez avec" sans même prendre le temps de voir l animal,bizzarre!


En réalité j'y ai pensé aussi. Sur les photos il n' a pas l'air être très heureux (ou peut être plutôt malade de qq chose, c'était arrivé à une amie: la personne qui lui vendait son chat pour 300 euros ne l'a même pas invité à rentrer dans son appart, avait tenu le chat dans le hall d'immeuble  comme une marchandise, avait encaissé de l'argent et lui a fermé la porte au nez. Ce chat avait décédé un an plus tard...

Comment trouver les infos avec le numéro de sa puce?

----------


## lea2020

> Le numero d'identification est correct. Comme c'est un compte de particulier la personne ne peut effectivement pas le vendre don a mis l'annonce en don. 
> Manifestement la discussion n'est pas possible donc peu ou pas d'infos sur l'animal, on est pressé de s'en défaire mais pas a nimporte quel prix, malheuresement il semble être courant de vouloir juste vendre l'animal au premier qui viendra le chercher... il faut espérer que ce bonhomme tombera sur de bonnes personnes... 
> C'est vrai que ce type de chat ne se trouve que rarement en adoption, mais en passant par refuge ou association on a a faire a des personnes sérieuses, des informations complètes sur l'animal, un suivi c'est tout de même très important a mon sens


Existe-il des asso qui peuvent vérifier si c'est pas un élevage non déclaré, dans on connait pas les conditions? Plus loin sur la page des annonces elle vend justement aussi une pauvre femelle de 6 ans, surement épuisée par ses portées.

Sinon, vous ne trouvez pas que les yeux de chat en question ont l'air triste?

PS J'ai cette l'impression, car c'est depuis que je suis petite que j'ai des chats, et il y a des années, il m'est arrivé d'adopter un chat (avec une asso mais qui n'y est pour rien) qui avait le même regard et qui en réalité était malade, décédé  du pb de foie une semaine plus tard, jusquà maintenant ça me fait mal au cur.

----------


## Ioko

Avec sa puce je pense qu on peut connaitre son age mais pas son état de santé,oui si cette personne a fait de la repro.sauvage il a pu choper un truc(comme la FIV qui se transmet de cette façon)
La femelle née en 2012(8 ans) a éffectivement l air épuisée

----------


## lea2020

Merci pour toutes vos réponses, bien instructives. 
Oui, les deux chats ont l'air d’être fatigué.

----------


## Ioko

Maintenant ma réponse était celle de la raison,pas du coeur
Je peux comprendre que vous craquiez pour ce petit mec

----------


## lea2020

Merci Ioko, le pauvre toutou, jespère qu'il tombera sur qq lui assurera de bons soins. Moi, perso, il me serait difficile de revivre la tristesse concernant la mort de ce petit chat, d'il y a qq années.

J'ai bien fait de poster ma question sur votre forum.
Bon week end!

----------


## doriant

Il ne faut pas encourager ce commerce mais il y a qd meme des animaux dont ils veulent se debarrasser, et qui sont ds le besoin, comme d'autres, donc ds ts les cas c une urgence placement, pas la pire mais pas la meilleure sachant que le profil acheteur est peu exigeant. Ce ne serait pas une mauvaise action de l'acheter je trouve, en revanche pr ne pas encourager il faut signaler la personne deja sur la plateforme pr ses annonces illicites et peut-etre a la gendarmerie ou une fondation de PA ou spa qu'ils enquetent si vs estimez des mauvais soins.

----------


## camille1888

le jeune persan est pucé et vacciné.  c'est normal de demander un peu d'argent parce que c'est un persan. si la propriétaire a bien son carnet de vaccination ce n'est pas un chat volé.

----------


## lea2020

> Il ne faut pas encourager ce commerce mais il y a qd meme des animaux dont ils veulent se debarrasser, et qui sont ds le besoin, comme d'autres, donc ds ts les cas c une urgence placement, pas la pire mais pas la meilleure sachant que le profil acheteur est peu exigeant. Ce ne serait pas une mauvaise action de l'acheter je trouve, en revanche pr ne pas encourager il faut signaler la personne deja sur la plateforme pr ses annonces illicites et peut-être a la gendarmerie ou une fondation de PA ou spa qu'ils enquetent si vs estimez des mauvais soins.


Effectivement, une bonne idée que de le signaler, mais pas la gendarmerie (la notre va rien faire) plutôt à spa ou autre.

PS
Concernant le site en question, il suffit surement de se réinscrire avec un autre pseudo/ numéro de téléphone, les administrateurs ne 
 vont pas aller plus loin.

----------


## lea2020

> le jeune persan est pucé et vacciné.  c'est normal de demander un peu d'argent parce que c'est un persan. si la propriétaire a bien son carnet de vaccination ce n'est pas un chat volé.


J'ai l'impression que son regard exprime la souffrance, et j'ai peur qu'il soit malade, comme soupçonnait Yoko. Je pourrais m'en occuper, évidemment, si c'est  une maladie qui se guérit mais il y a un an, j'ai perdu un chat suite à une complication d'un souffle au cur, un chat le plus gentil de ceux que j'avais eu dans ma vie, mais de revivre cette expérience de la mort, je ne suis pas prête de sitot. Et la proprio ne va pas me donner ce genre de détail, déjà elle ne voulait pas me répondre au téléphone aux questions tout a fait banales. Un ami à moi pense que cette dame ne répond pas aux e-mails ni aux sms pour ne pas laisser de traces, au cas où.

Là, je vois qu'elle avait rajouté une annonce avec "le don" *gratuit* d'un 3eme toutou, un noir

https://www.uncompagnon.fr/detail/85940/femelle-exotic-shorthair-noir.html


avec tjrs les mêmes coordonnées pour la contacter.

PS
Sur ce site j'ai trouvé pas mal d'info utiles 

https://www.fonds-saint-bernard.com/...on-d-un-animal
*Comment reconnaitre une fraude dans le cadre du DON dun chat ou dun chien :
*

_Le don est soumis aux mêmes  obligations que celles mentionnées plus haut à lexception du numéro  SIREN et lannonce doit spécifier GRATUIT. Par conséquent  lanimal donné doit être identifié ce qui implique un coût pour le  donneur, vous devrez alors procéder au changement de propriétaire auprès  de lICAD, qui est le fichier didentification.
 Attention aux  annonces qui indiquent « gratuit » mais vous demande une « participation  aux frais », « contribution », « dédommagement » ou autre !
__Gratuit cest sans contrepartie. Le coût didentification restent à la charge du cédant.
Si  l'annonce indique « gratuit » et que lorsque vous êtes en contact avec  le cédant celui-ci vous explique que vous devez lui verser quelques  choses, vous êtes devant un acte de fraude voir même un trafic  danimaux, il faut vous adresser à la DGCCRF et leur adresser copie de  lannonce en leur indiquant la supercherie._

----------


## phacélie

La cession d'un chat doit être accompagnée de documents https://www.i-cad.fr/articles/Ceder_acquerir_animal dont un certificat vétérinaire.
Il me semble qu'un souffle au coeur doit pouvoir se repérer à ce moment-là, si j'en crois ce document et ce qu'il décrit comme étant "l'état de santé apparent" : https://www.cliniqueveterinaireloudu...aspx?item=2241

Ce n'est pas une adoption, c'est bien d'une vente qu'il s'agit et si la personne vendeuse refuse de fournir ces documents (qui doivent établis même pour une cession à titre gratuit), peut-être que le fait d'aller sur place permettra d'avoir plus de renseignements sur elle (adresse) pour pouvoir faire un signalement à la SPA par exemple si le chat paraît en mauvais état.
Et au site d'annonces, peut-être même, si elle essaie de faire un document ou la vente n'est pas clairement indiquée.

----------


## lea2020

> La cession d'un chat doit être accompagnée de documents https://www.i-cad.fr/articles/Ceder_acquerir_animal dont un certificat vétérinaire.
> Il me semble qu'un souffle au coeur doit pouvoir se repérer à ce moment-là, si j'en crois ce document et ce qu'il décrit comme étant "l'état de santé apparent" : https://www.cliniqueveterinaireloudu...aspx?item=2241
> 
> Ce n'est pas une adoption, c'est bien d'une vente qu'il s'agit et si la personne vendeuse refuse de fournir ces documents (qui doivent établis même pour une cession à titre gratuit), peut-être que le fait d'aller sur place permettra d'avoir plus de renseignements sur elle (adresse) pour pouvoir faire un signalement à la SPA par exemple si le chat paraît en mauvais état.
> Et au site d'annonces, peut-être même, si elle essaie de faire un document ou la vente n'est pas clairement indiquée.


Je pensais le faire aussi, mais vu son comportement au téléphone  je ne pense pas qu'elle me donne son vrai adresse. Qq que je connais qui voulait il y a un certain temps d'acheter un chat s'était vu proposer un rvd sur ... un parking, le vendeur avait bien précisé en plus   : pas de carnet de santé ni d'autre papier... et une autre personne, cétait un échange argent/toutou sur le palier (sans livret de santé ou autre) , même pas le temps de demander une info, la porte a claqué devant son nez. J'aimerais tenter expérience mais elle reconnaitra surement ma voie et coupera la communication (car je pose trop de questions).

----------


## phacélie

Peut-être essayer de faire téléphoner une autre personne ?
Sinon, reste le signalement au site pour vente au lieu de don, l'appel à la SPA pour leur demander ce qu'il convient de faire à leur avis, et le signalement à la DGCCRF  ::

----------


## lea2020

> Peut-être essayer de faire téléphoner une autre personne ?
> Sinon, reste le signalement au site pour vente au lieu de don, l'appel à la SPA pour leur demander ce qu'il convient de faire à leur avis, et le signalement à la DGCCRF



Merci Phacélie, oui, je vais le signaler à la DGCCRF, je pense que c'est la meilleure chose à faire. Car l'administrateur du site va pas se fatiguer à la traquer, même en supprimant l'annonce elle peut se réinscrire   :: . Je vais consulter le site en question plus régulièrement pour savoir la fréquence à laquelle cette dame propose ses "dons".

----------


## Ioko

> le jeune persan est pucé et vacciné.  c'est normal de demander un peu d'argent parce que c'est un persan. si la propriétaire a bien son carnet de vaccination ce n'est pas un chat volé.


En quoi le fait que ce soit un type persan le rend plus "important" que si c était un gouttiere?ça me tue ce genre de propos
Le proprio ne l a pas fait pucer ou vacciner(d ailleurs est il a jour de ses vaccins?)pour la vente,ce chat a 2 ans et demi,il veut juste s en débarasser!

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Lea je comprends votre dilemne,d un coté l envie de sauver ce pauvre chat qui lui n a rien demandé et de l autre celui de ne pas encourager ce commerce,je ne sais pas si ce chat est triste mais ce qui est sur c est qu il doit trouver un bon foyer,mais cette dame doit aussi césser ce trafic si s en est un

Vous pouvez aussi contacter cette assoc. qui semble assez active
https://www.associationstephanelamart.com/

----------


## lea2020

> En quoi le fait que ce soit un type persan le rend plus "important" que si c était un gouttiere?ça me tue ce genre de propos
> Le proprio ne l a pas fait pucer ou vacciner(d ailleurs est il a jour de ses vaccins?)pour la vente,ce chat a 2 ans et demi,il veut juste s en débarasser!
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Lea je comprends votre dilemne,d un coté l envie de sauver ce pauvre chat qui lui n a rien demandé et de l autre celui de ne pas encourager ce commerce,je ne sais pas si ce chat est triste mais ce qui est sur c est qu il doit trouver un bon foyer,mais cette dame doit aussi césser ce trafic si s en est un
> 
> Vous pouvez aussi contacter cette assoc. qui semble assez active
> https://www.associationstephanelamart.com/


Merci, Ioko, je vais aller sur ce site. 

Sinon, j'ai regardé sur google: il n'existe aucun élevage (légal) sur Pantin. Et 3 annonces d'un "don" gratuit-payant en même temps, dont deux pour un chat LOF, la "vendeuse" qui fui les questions me semblent plus que curieux. J'ai écrit déjà à la répression des fraudes. Une amie avait téléphoné à cette dame (qui avait bien affirmé dêtre à Pantin) mais le toutou que je voulais n'est plus disponible.  Je le regrette, jespère seulement qu'il en entre bonnes mains.

Il y a tant de malheureux qui attendent une famille, je vais surement trouver mon bonheur.

----------


## camille1888

le persan n'est pas plus important  il est juste plus cher.  personnellement jai "adopté" une chatte persanne de 10 mois parce que sa propriétaire allait trop souvent à l'hopital. j'ai eu son carnet ses vaccins sa puce... et ses yeux avaient l'air malade parce que les yeux d'1 persan  ça coule et c'est normal. des larmes rougeatres
- - - Mise à jour -

----------


## lea2020

> le persan n'est pas plus important  il est juste plus cher.  personnellement jai "adopté" une chatte persanne de 10 mois parce que sa propriétaire allait trop souvent à l'hopital. j'ai eu son carnet ses vaccins sa puce... et ses yeux avaient l'air malade parce que les yeux d'1 persan  ça coule et c'est normal. des larmes rougeatres
> - - - Mise à jour -



Tu as eu de la chance de tomber sur une personne sérieuse, il existe encore des gens bien, bien sûr,  mais là, l’éleveuse n'a pas l'air d’être honnête, même si ces pauvres chats  ne sont pour rien. Les contradictions entre le texte dans les annonces et ses dires au téléphone, son élevage pas enregistré (en tout cas pas là où elle l'affirme), "trop occupée" pour répondre aux questions, impossible de visiter le toutou avant son adoption - "achat"...

Il se porte bien, ton persan? Il a quel âge maintenant?

----------


## Ioko

http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption-chat-30/urgent-chat-siberien-rue-suite-deces-maison-sera-bientot-vendue-dpt-45-a-183989/

Ce n est pas un persan mais qui sait?,je suis sure que vous trouverez rapidement votre bonheur dans les PA ou dans un refuge pres de chez vous!

----------


## lea2020

> http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption-chat-30/urgent-chat-siberien-rue-suite-deces-maison-sera-bientot-vendue-dpt-45-a-183989/
> 
> Ce n est pas un persan mais qui sait?,je suis sure que vous trouverez rapidement votre bonheur dans les PA ou dans un refuge pres de chez vous!


Il est magnifique, c'est vrai! Mais ma petite vielle golden est dominante, tout comme ce beau et fier toutou, c'était toujours elle la maitresse de maison et elle n'a pas peur de se bagarrer avec un chat plus grand si qq chose ne lui plait pas  :: 

Jespère qu'il trouve rapidement une bonne famille  :: 

PS 
Sur les pages Facebook  de Nathalie il est écrit qu'il avait trouvé les adoptants il y a deux semaines?

----------


## Ioko

Je ne sais pas j ai juste vu l annonce sur rescue
Je pense que si vous regardez régulierement c est sur vous trouverez vite le loulou de vos rèves ::  ::

----------


## lea2020

Oui, bien sur, je compte de le faire, mais visiblement il faut être réactif si on tombe sous un charme d'un loulou à adopter (pas forcement un persan)  :: 
Merci beaucoup Ioko, et bonne journée!

----------


## Ioko

Tu peux regarder les chats proposés ici
http://adoption.fondationbrigittebardot.fr/
Ou demander aux vétos,il est possible qu ils aient connaissance d une personne cherchant un nouveau foyer pour son chat!

----------


## lea2020

> Tu peux regarder les chats proposés ici
> http://adoption.fondationbrigittebardot.fr/
> Ou demander aux vétos,il est possible qu ils aient connaissance d une personne cherchant un nouveau foyer pour son chat!


Merci encore, Yoko! Il y a tellement de chats mignons dans son refuge! 
Concernant mon véto, il y a qq annonces mais c'est surtout aux sujet des animaux perdus.  

Par contre, sur le site de Nathalie, je suis tombé aussi sur un lien https://www.midilibre.fr/2020/07/26/...on-8994786.php
ou une éleveuse s'est fait confisquer tous ses chats par une SPA car dénoncée pour les mauvaises conditions de son élevage (https://www.midilibre.fr/2020/07/26/...on-8994786.php).

Si on a accès a l'article entier, on peut lire, entre autres: _" Dans larrêté municipal, il est ainsi mentionné quA. E. "élève  [ses] chats dans des mobile-homes dénués de toute aération et dans une  hygiène déplorable, quils vivent enfermés dans le noir, et évoluent  (pour ceux laissés libres) dans leurs excréments, [] certains chatons  sont enfermés dans des cages à lapins". Cette description  préalable à lintervention au domaine des Cadières où se trouvent les  chats bengal est appuyée par un rapport de la police. Il mentionne  notamment que les agents de police judiciaire intervenus sur place ont  été frappés par "linsalubrité des lieux" et "une odeur pestilentielle se dégageant des maisons mobiles". "_

 Une autre partie de sa  chatterie se compose par contre de grosses cages du type qu'on voit dans les refuges  :: . Et pourtant c'est pas un élevage illégal!  Cet article m'a profondément choqué. Le seul élevage que j'avais l'occasion de visiter, c'était un élevage où tous les chats (une trentaine) vivaient tous ensemble et librement dans la grande maison des éleveurs, heureux, propres, sociables, pas peureux pour un sous...C'est comme ça dans ma tête quétaient  tous les élevages...  ::

----------


## Ioko

Malheureusement c est souvent le cas,ce qui différencie un élevage illégal d un légal est souvent simplement le numéro de siret.Il n y a pas assez de controles pour s assurer des conditions de vie

Parfois,si on veut un animal de race il faut mieux s adresser a un particulier,ces derniers n ont pas interdiction de vendre a condition que ce ne soit qu une portée par an et que les chatons soient identifiés par puce électronique ou tatouage lors de la céssion,il y a parfois de vrais amoureux de la race

Sinon,je sais que je vais me faire huer ici,mais il y a les petites annonces de grands sites tel lebonc...certains particuliers cherchent a se séparer d un chat pour X ou Y raisons,parfois indépendantes de leur volonté,et commencent par chercher un nouveau maitre avant de le déposer dans un refuge,c est un sauvetage en amont moins traumatisant pour l animal,l idéal étant de ne pas accepter de payer quoi que ce soit,non par avarice mais pour ne pas encourager le commerce

 Bien sur vous ne saurez pas grand chose du chat et de son état de santé mais c est la mème chose partout,il faut y aller au feeling ,en revanche une personne qui ne vous offre pas la possibilité de venir voir le chat,de prendre du temps,de voir ses conditions de vie comme ce fut le cas ,mieux vaut laisser tomber!

----------


## lea2020

J'ai bien noté toutes les pistes, merci Yoko.

Sinon, c'est vraiment triste ce genre d’élevage et ce trafic d'animaux. On se sent impuissant.

----------

